# Pedalbedienung für den E-Motor



## Guen (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute ,wo bekomme ich so etwas ?Oder noch besser : Wer besitzt eine Pedalbedienung für den E-Motor?Die Holländer sollen das Prinzip so ziemlich perfektioniert haben !

Wer besitzt Informationen ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## til (14. Februar 2003)

Ich will dir nicht den Spass verderben, aber ich glaube nachrüsten von Pedalsteuerung ist nicht so einfach. 
Bei den Amis (wo sonst) gibts viele Motoren mit Pedalsteuerung.


----------



## fishfinder (14. Februar 2003)

Jupps, da muß ich til recht geben. Nachrüsten sieht schlecht aus.
Aber die Preise für solche Teile sind auch recht fett.
Minn Kota oder auch Motorguide bauen E - Motoren mit Hand oder Fußfernsteuerung. Bei den Amis ist das ganze natürlich mal wieder recht günstig nur im Euroland mußt Du für diese Teile richtig Geld raushauen. Der Spaß geht bei 1000 Euro los.
Schau doch mal auf die Homepages der Hersteller.


----------



## Tiffy (14. Februar 2003)

Moin Guen,

so ein Gerät suche ich auch noch für mein Zanderbötchen.

Leider hab ich gar nichts unter ca. 1.200,- Euro gefunden das einigermaßen zu verwenden ist. Was ist denn mit Albi ?? Er sitzt doch an der Quelle. Kann er da nicht günstig rankommen ?


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2003)

Wenn ich mir das so überlege hat schon mal wer versucht ne Pedalbedienung von ner alten Elektrischen  Nähmaschine umzubauen. So ein Pedal bekommt man sicher wo billig her werden ja genug weggeworfen. Ein versuch wärs glaub ich wert.


----------



## til (14. Februar 2003)

Ich glaube mit dem Pedal sollte man auch die Richtung steuern können, oder?
Das geht wohl bei Nähmaschinen nicht so gut.
Habe mal kurz bei BassPro geschneuggt, da gibts Motoren mit Pedalsteuerung von knapp unter 200$ Aufwärts. Habe aber nicht Modellspezifisch mit hiesigen Preisen verglichen.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2003)

Links Rechts steuerung über Pedale ist ein Klcks schut mal wie Paddelboote Gesteuert werden ganz Primitiv über Seilzug.Das geht bei nem E-Motor genau so einfach.Beim Motor eine Querstange montieren und über kleine Umlenkrollen mittels seil zu den Pedalen. Das kann Jeder bauen der nicht 2 Linke Hände hat.Kostet vieleicht 50€ Materialkosten das man in jedem Baumarkt bekommt.


----------



## Tiffy (15. Februar 2003)

Tja Lenzibald,

da hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Ist aber zum Zandern nicht beweglich genug. Viel besser ist das sich der Motor um 360° drehen kann. Hab aucht schon mal drüber nachgedacht ob man nicht mit nem normalen handgesteuerten Motor mittels Zusatzmotor ( event. 12V Scheibenwischermotor ) und kurzem Zahnriemen/Kette was basteln könnte. Die Pedale von den Nähmaschinen sind auch groß genug und leicht umzubasteln. Aber....

wenn ich mir jetzt mal die fussgesteuerten Motoren hier angucke ( @til #6 ), dann muss ich nicht lange überlegen. 

Sag mal til,

hast du dort schon mal bestellt ?? Was kommt denn da so an Fracht und Einfuhrzoll drauf ??


----------



## til (15. Februar 2003)

@tiffy:
So grosses Zeugs hab ich noch nie bestellt. Bei Kleinteilen komm ich auf c. +40%, wenn ich für c. 100CHF Bestelle und langsamen Versand wähle.
Am besten fragst Du einfach nach.
Bin eigentlich mit Cabelas etwas zufriedener, was Service und Zuverlässigkeit betrifft, also schau und frag dort auch, wenn&acute;s dir ernst ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Februar 2003)

@Tiffy warum nicht beweglich genug ? Wenn die übersetzung bei der Seilzuglenkung passt kannst des Boot fast am Stand umdrehn. Bei einem Paddelboot schafft man  einen Ruderausschlag von über 90Grad, das sollte eigentlich reichen. Mein Vorschlag sollte ja nur eine Kostengünstige Möglichkeit zum Nachrüsten eines vorhandenen E-Motors sein.


----------

